
Show HN: XKCDBot – A Slackbot for XKCD Web Comics - drov
https://xkcdbot.com/
======
cwhite92
Hey guys,

I'm Chris and I made this bot. I wanted a quick and easy way to reference
XKCDs in our company's Slack team, and after finding most existing solutions
are self hosted I decided to make it into an app that you can easily
integrate. All it does is register a slash command.

It first attempts to match your comic by its title. If that doesn't find a
match it will do a Bing web search and take the first (and hopefully the most
relevant!) result.

Let me know what you think.

Chris

~~~
drov
Hey Chris, we use this bot at my work after seeing it on twitter. Thanks for
making this!

